# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  База 1С 8.2 вылетает "Выполняется сохранение даннных..."

## Rittta

При изменении параметров оборотно-сальдовых ведомостей появляется серая рамка с текстом: "Подождите пожалуйста, выполняется сохранение информации об ошибке для возможности последующего анализа..." и программа моментально отключается, иногда на несколько секунд задерживается, что я успеваю прочитать несколько слов этого сообщения.Обычно это случается при попытке печати второго отчета, может случиться и при печати первого отчета.

Windows 7 (64) Домашняя расширенная. 1С 8.2 (8.2.9.356), редакция 2.0 (2.0.14.8). Файловый, толстый клиент. Универсальный эмулятор.

Пеустанавливала 1с, тестировала через конфигуратор и утилиту Chddf - без ошибок.   
 На другой машине с ХР, и оригинальным ключом, таких проблем нет.

----------


## CyberNut

Если я не ошибаюсь, для 64-разрядной Windows 7 нет нормального эмулятора, а кряк который есть, он вот с такими вылетами.

----------


## Хаос

А Касперский 11.0.1.400 версии у вас случайно не стоит?

----------


## Rittta

Касперского нет, стои бесплатный антивирус от Windows.

_Добавлено через 12 часов 48 минут 6 секунд_
Ну помогите мне, пожалуйста:(

----------


## Mechanicuss

Купите лицензию. Не так уж дорого она стоит.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Если я не ошибаюсь, для 64-разрядной Windows 7 нет нормального эмулятора, а кряк который есть, он вот с такими вылетами.


Ошибаетесь уважаемый, есть. Установлен более года назад, проблем не замечено. Кроме того центр обновления Windows предложил обновить драйверы Aladdin USB Key и Aladdin HASP Key на соответственно SafeNet Inc. USB Key и SafeNet Inc. HASP Key, что я и сделал. Изменений и проблем отмечено не было.

----------


## rosl

была такая проблема у меня. вылетала из оборотки (особенно если в отчёте начинаешь мышью щёлкать по ячейкам, чтоб посмотреть)

обновил платформу до 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.205)
на win_xp(x32) и на win7(x64) все заработало нормально.
работает с эмулятором ключа нормально

кстати касперский тоже стоит (CRYSTAL), и ничего в нем особенного для 1с я не настраивал

эмулятор я выкладывал сюда http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=63076
(проверял сам. у меня все работает)

----------


## Rittta

> была такая проблема у меня. вылетала из оборотки (особенно если в отчёте начинаешь мышью щёлкать по ячейкам, чтоб посмотреть)
> 
> обновил платформу до 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.205)
> на win_xp(x32) и на win7(x64) все заработало нормально.
> работает с эмулятором ключа нормально
> 
> кстати касперский тоже стоит (CRYSTAL), и ничего в нем особенного для 1с я не настраивал
> 
> эмулятор я выкладывал сюда http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=63076
> (проверял сам. у меня все работает)


Ура! Ура! Ура! Обновила платформу до 8.2.13.205.  И она работает. Спасибо.

----------


## DimonEman

Вылетает и на лицензионной версии и с крякнутой, непойму в чем дело! Вылетает или сразу после открытия или во время работы как захочет так слетит

----------


## Хаос

> Вылетает и на лицензионной версии и с крякнутой, непойму в чем дело! Вылетает или сразу после открытия или во время работы как захочет так слетит


У вас скорее всего проблема из-за касперского, обновите его до последней версии:)

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Это зря. Касперский интернет секьюрити 2011 года все версии лезет в файлы 1с и вылетает с ошибкой 1cv8.exe - программа будет закрыта. Ставьте 2010 года и ранее.

----------


## Хаос

> Это зря. Касперский интернет секьюрити 2011 года все версии лезет в файлы 1с и вылетает с ошибкой 1cv8.exe - программа будет закрыта. Ставьте 2010 года и ранее.


Не все! С последней 11.0.2.556 нет проблем.

----------

